# My Low Carb Plan!



## Darren85 (Nov 29, 2020)

Ok so I've done lots and lots of reading and today I start my low carb plan !

*Day 1 
BG:14.6*

Breakfast Milbona Greek yoghurt, 3 walnuts, 20g raspberries & 20g blueberries. 1tsp linseed / 1 tsp chia seeds. 

I'm rocking and rolling ! Cooked chicken for dinner with squash cooked under it and cauliflour / sprouts !  Lunch will be a ham salad. 

Am I ok to update my self in this post? I want to have somewhere to log my foods and keep myself positive. 

Darren


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2020)

Sounds like a great start. Did you get the creamy Milbona yoghurt (not the low fat one)? I now buy the frozen packs of Summer berries from Lidl and use those instead of fresh. They contain black currants, redcurrants and blackberries as well as rasps and blueberries which are all lower carb than just blueberries and have more flavour.

Yes, no reason why you can't document your menu and progress here. Are you going to include exercise as well? 
It can help with accountability if you are posting your daily efforts, so helps to keep you focused. 

Look forward to following your progress!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Ok so I've done lots and lots of reading and today I start my low carb plan !
> 
> *Day 1
> BG:14.6*
> ...


Loging foods and results you have find works for you, some write down as pen and paper, some do spreadsheets,  and some use apps.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 29, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Ok so I've done lots and lots of reading and today I start my low carb plan !
> 
> *Day 1
> BG:14.6*
> ...


It's your blog post so you can track anything you like here. It's your space 

I've got one where I post about my weight loss ups and downs and it's really useful because it's putting things out into the world and somehow crystalising thoughts and feelings etc. It's also helpful because it's opening up to receive support from others and we all need support from time to time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2020)

I’ve moved your posts to the food section @Darren85 as I think others will find this very interesting


----------



## Perfect10 (Nov 29, 2020)

Good luck and a really positive start, I keep an online food app and track carbs and calories on it. Whatever works for you and keeps you motivated and always good to hear about someone else’s progress.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 29, 2020)

End of Day 1 and im feeling ok! The swede cooked under the chicken was really good - kind of tasted just like a potato !

Drank about 2L of Cordial too.  Im just checking my BG levels every morning when I wake up for now whilst I'm so high - can't wait to see what I am tomorrow. 

Attached a picture of today's meals for compliment or constructive criticism benefit. Remember im learning lol


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2020)

It all looks delicious! Well done! Nice presentation as well as low carb
Don't be too disappointed if your fasting numbers don't immediately come down. They can be the last to respond to low carb eating and sometimes you need to look at longer term trends rather than individual results. That is why the before and 2 hours after testing can be more motivational in helping you sort your diet.
Did you manage to do any exercise today as well?


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 29, 2020)

I wont lie.. im terrible at finding time to exercise! I have 0 energy to actually get out and do some.  Even a walk right now feels like an awful amount of effort. Ive never felt this bad in that sense. I helped decorate our Xmas tree today and 3/4 way through it i had to sit down and I fell asleep ! How bad is that ! My 6 y/o thinks I'm nuts !


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2020)

OK, well at least you got a bit of exercise helping with the tree so that is good. 
Hopefully as your BG levels come down you will feel less fatigued and able to do more as that is one of the symptoms of high BG, but it would be helpful if you set yourself very small achievable goals with your exercise too. Once it becomes a regular habit it gets easier and hopefully having a 6 year old will give you the motivation. Would you consider taking her out for a small 5 or 10 minute walk each evening? You could take torches and make it a bit of an adventure. Maybe make it like a treasure hunt and have a list of things to try to spot whilst you are out.... Christmas trees or reindeer decorations or maybe a red car or someone walking a dog or a street name beginning with a certain letter .... just a little list of things to tick off each time you go out to make it more interesting.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thats a really good idea ! I will give it a go tomorrow.  I will find a way to have some exercise tomorrow and feedback here what I did. Thanks so much  

On a side note im back to waking up for the toilet tonight throughout the night and feel starving. Its now 2.50am and I'm laying in bed rumbling like thunder lol. Not giving up fighting through it !

Darren


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Over the moon to wake up feeling realllllly hungry but look at my BG before breakfast today! Update to come of today later tonight!  8.7 thats down nearly 6 points.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks Martin!

Its helped my motivation today if im honest, although I wont lie for day 2 im feeling low on energy and bloody hungry. 

At the doctors Wednesday for my HbaC1 result so it would be good to go with good BG at least.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2020)

Delighted for you with that meter reading. Fantastic result!
If you wake up hungry, have a more substantial breakfast. A 2 egg omelette with mushrooms and onions and ham and cheese in it and a big plate of salad with a good dollop of cheese coleslaw does it for me and usually keeps me going until evening without the need for any lunch.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

That does sound REALLY good ! Im having that tomorrow ! I tell myself cheese coleslaw is bad for me lol.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

On a side note to anyone reading - 

I'm down to 8 test strips for my Safe AQ meter.  Where can I get the cheapest compatible strips from ? 

Thanks


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2020)

Unfortunately strips are not universal, so whatever meter you have, you need to buy the test strips for that, or get yourself a meter which uses cheaper test strips. For this reason we recommend the SD Gluco Navii or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2. They cost about £15 to buy the meter and £8 per pot for the test strips although sometimes I understand there are offers on if you bulk purchase. There are slightly cheaper meters on the market but we have had one or two new members report getting them and having problems, whereas these 2 are tried and tested and and seem very reliable. I am not familiar with the Safe AQ meter but sometimes it is just cheaper to ditch a meter with expensive test strips and buy one of the ones I mentioned in order to save money.
If you are going low carb, fat is back on the menu, so cheese coleslaw which is essentially just shredded veggies with mayonnaise and cheese is ok.... and no guilt.... the proviso is you really have to cut the carbs.... which of course you are doing. I know it takes a bit of getting your head around and this is where people struggle with low carb I think.... understanding how they can make their food filling and enjoyable.


----------



## helli (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi @Darren85 sounds as if you are really go for this which is great. 

Most people find they have more energy for exercise and the like when they get their numbers down to single figures. I am a bit of an exercise freak but if my numbers are above 10, I struggle to move. 

I noticed this comment a few posts back 


Darren85 said:


> Drank about 2L of Cordial too.


What cordial are you drinking? Many describe themselves as "no added sugar" but, unfortunately, that does not mean sugar free so take care unless you are drinking diet versions.

Good luck with your journey - remember it is a marathon not a sprint(or long walk), not a sprint.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback and help here  ! I will check the strips cost out and look about switching or not.  Yeah your 100% correct im telling myself I can't have things like cheese coleslaw purely because on Slimming World I would burn for it lol.

Helli - I've just been drinking the Asda no added sugar cordial that comes in like small fat bottles?  Apple & blackcurrant / summer fruits that sort of thing.


----------



## helli (Nov 30, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Helli - I've just been drinking the Asda no added sugar cordial that comes in like small fat bottles? Apple & blackcurrant / summer fruits that sort of thing.


I assume you mean this 




__





						Online Food Shopping | Grocery Delivery | ASDA Groceries
					

Shop online at ASDA Groceries. The same great prices as in store, delivered to your door or click and collect from store.




					groceries.asda.com
				



Be aware it is not carb free . It may only be 0.5g carbs per 25ml but that builds up if you drink 2L.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi yes thats the stuff !  I was enjoying it too lol. So what examples are there of totally carb free cordial if that exists?


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2020)

Well done on your change of lifestyle @Darren85.  Very inspiring. You could post your morning readings here...








						Group 7-day waking average?
					

He just came and 'fixed 'the central heating = €20.  I just hope that at 7am it comes on. Wish me luck.




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## JJay (Nov 30, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Hi yes thats the stuff !  I was enjoying it too lol. So what examples are there of totally carb free cordial if that exists?


Volvic Touch of Fruit sugar free - currently on offer at Asda!


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

I wont lie...im struggling tonight.  The Mrs is cooking salmon and stir fry for tea and all I can think about is a big pizza hut pizza or a KFC. Im feeling my mood swing over to the grumpy side! 

Trying to not be mean to my mrs who is in the kitchen trying (She isn't diabetic but she is overweight)

Thanks Ditto I will post there in the morning also.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 30, 2020)

It's early days yet @Darren85, you may well feel hungry for a few more days yet. Just keep at it and think of how great you felt when you tested at 8.7. You are doing really well and we're all rooting for you.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2020)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about 0.5g carbs per 250mls of diluted drink. Even if you drink 2 litres of it a day it is still only 4g carbs and we have to bear in mind that cutting too many carbs all in one go can cause problems. If it was 5g carbs per glass, that would be another matter. 
You are doing great. What did you have for lunch today?
The craving does pass once your body gets used to burning fat instead of carbs but that craving just goes to show how addictive they are. If you are struggling have a chunk of cheese or a boiled egg whilst you are waiting for dinner or find something absorbing to do to take your mind off it.... or go for that walk.


----------



## Darren85 (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok so end of day 2 and I didnt cave ! I was SO CLOSE to telling the Mrs i had ordered something- but I would be letting myself and her down, and you guys !! So I stood firm and had my planned evening meal - actually wolfed it down! It was lovely. 

Picture attached of todays meals ! I still feel hungry but I'm a 24 stone bloke who has been eating everything I feel like for too long! I took some before pictures of myself today to try to be inspirational - in the hope I can do before and after pics in a few months !

Thanks to all of you replying, I honestly appreciate it a lot.  Its funny because I'm new here, but I'm finding myself coming here to rant rather than cheat ! 

Darren


----------



## Perfect10 (Nov 30, 2020)

Check eBay for your test strips I have a different meter to the ones recommended on here but paying the same for test strips on eBay. 
When I first went low carb I found having a bit of double cream in foods or on some berries helped massively with the feeling hungry part, or full fat Greek yoghurt.  Also eating eggs for breakfast filled me up till lunch then tuna mayo salads or similar filled me until tea so I didn’t need to snack in between.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2020)

Rant away if it helps and deflects it from your good lady who is clearly a total star in taking on the cooking and joining you with your eating plan. I hope she benefits from it as much as you will.

Food looks great!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 30, 2020)

Well done for hanging in there @Darren85 - and great to see your levels coming down already


----------



## ColinUK (Dec 1, 2020)

@Darren85  just wanted to echo what the others  are saying, you’re off to a blinding start!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 1, 2020)

Morning everyone - and thank you for the lovely comments ! 

My daily morning check today came back at 8.9.  Yesterday was 8.6 so im slightly higher ? However yesterday was a 6 point drop ! 

Onto day 3 ahead of me! Feeling ok this morning, feeling positive, just had my yoghurt & berries and seeds, now to take my daughter to school.  One step at a time ! I plan to make an omelette for lunch today! That could be a disaster ha ha. 

Update and pictures to follow later. 

Darren


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 1, 2020)

End of Day 3!

I feel a lot less tired than yesterday, but my god do I crave a sticky toffee pudding with ice cream right now !! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

The omelette for lunch went really well, it had ham and mushroom in it with a little cheese. 

Evening meal was made again by the better half, cauliflour and chickpea curry with roasted chicken pieces and roasted peppers.

Just wish I wasn't craving naughty puddings so badly!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 1, 2020)

Pleased you enjoyed the omelette. Looks good but you could incorporate a lot more salad (lettuce etc) onto that plate and some coleslaw rather than just a bit of cuc, but obviously it depends upon what you had available. 

Don't be too upset if your fasting reading tomorrow is a bit higher than you would like. Chick peas can be a problem for some people and because they are more likely to be slow release, they can show up in your reading the next day. Hopefully you will be one of the luckier ones who can get away with them. 

I promise the craving for sweet (and savoury) carbs will stop eventually, but it took me a few weeks. I used sugar free sweets to tide me over. Didn't totally scratch the itch but served a purpose. Go steady on them if you go that route as they are not carb free and each little sweet is about 2.5g carbs and they can also have a laxative effect if you eat too many.

You are doing great! Well done!

Not going to mention exercise since you haven't?? I am trying not to nag!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks thats great advice- I will see what tomorrow's fasting BG is and if its high we know chickpeas are not good for me! My Mrs is hoping they are ok as she loves them lol. 

The problem with sugar free sweets are I dont want them lol I want a dirty hot chocolate fudge cake with fresh custard lol. But I'm standing firm!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 1, 2020)

You do make me giggle, but yes, I know what you mean. We all appreciate that you are making a Herculean effort here in resisting temptation.... food is just far too easy these days!  
I had forgotten how hard it is but I am now reminded of when I went through it and every advert on TV was all the stuff I couldn't have and it was a killer because that was all I wanted. It makes you realise the power of advertising in respect of food and how our diet is influenced by it, when you have to actively resist. That food you want is in places you never even realised before. I remember going to the Metro Centre and walking around and every other outlet was selling cookies or ice cream or burgers or pasties or muffins. I hadn't noticed before but suddenly I was surrounded by these places all trying to tempt me into indiscretion. There were a couple of weeks were it was really like being in a nightmare with all this stuff flashing before my eyes and tempting me. 
It is sooooo good to be beyond that now and to be in control without needing to exert any real self control. You will get there too. In the mean time, stay strong! You are doing great!!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ha ha glad I make you laugh!!  Its the mrs' turn now she's sat trying to persuade me to ordering a JustEat brownie as a treat because we have done 3 days well. Shes nearly crying because I said no! She isn't diabetic but shes carrying a lot of extra weight so is finding this difficult at the moment


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 1, 2020)

Well done for staying strong for both of you. 
Tell the missus, she can have a piece of brownie if she goes into the kitchen and makes it from scratch without using an electric mixer and she probably needs to cook it in a wood burning stove that needs kindling collected to get it heated.... That way, the calories gained from the brownie will have been expended in the process. 
Convenience food is what got us into this mess in the first place!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Feeling really depressed this morning.. 11.5 !  I was really good yesterday and didn't give in to any treats - I guess we now know chicken peas are one to avoid for myself! 

 doctors today ! Ooh


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't be hard on yourself

Food isn't the only factor that impacts on BG, stress, the weather, illness and so much more can all cause a difference so I wouldn't write things off just yet, your doing amazingly well!

Good luck at the doctors
xx


----------



## grovesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Feeling really depressed this morning.. 11.5 !  I was really good yesterday and didn't give in to any treats - I guess we now know chicken peas are one to avoid for myself!
> 
> doctors today ! Ooh


For the meals you would really need to test before and 2 hours after to say what is and what is not okay for you.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 2, 2020)

I am wondering if the curry sauce was higher in carb than it might be - if a jar of curry sauce was used some of these can be quite high.  But as @grovesy says, your reading next morning doesn't tell you as much as pre and post meal would.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi guys - the curry sauce was home made - chopped tomatoes / spices by the tsp / coriander / greek yoghurt to reduce strength / tij of chick peas. 

Maybe i need to start doing pre and post meals..  I know this sounds stupid being that im diabetic but im shit scared of needles! Once a day in the morning has me cowering like a baby. Always have been. I hate the idea of multiple times a day, alas maybe now I have no choice.

I was gutted at that 11.5. 

My 7 day average is 12.5, weighted on a 22.4 before I started..

Today is day 4 ! I refuse to give up im gonna smash today.  On the plus side im bloody sure im in a different notch on my belt


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 2, 2020)

So sorry you are feeling kicked in the teeth by that reading, especially when you were so restrained last night and have been doing so well. It is only one reading so try not to get too hung up on it. There will be a lot of results on this journey and they don't always go in the direction you want or expect. All you can do is experiment some more and see if it is the chick peas by maybe using the same curry sauce with some cauliflower instead or prawns and then try the chick peas again the time after and look for any correlation in the results you get. I would not discard chick peas yet without further testing..... it may be that the portion size just needs reducing, so maybe half and half chick peas and cauliflower etc. One rogue result is just a minor blip in the scheme of things. 

I agree that testing before and 2 hours after is usually a better test of foods  but you might not catch the spike from chick peas in that 2 hour period. They can be quite slow release.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Doctors update - HbA1c 68, down from 95 but still too high and on 4 x metformin.

Prescribed 1 x 300mg canagliflozin a day from today to assist BG reduction. 

Back at work next Monday


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 2, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> I know this sounds stupid being that im diabetic but im shit scared of needles!


I was like that, could tolerate a piercing needle and tattoo's but couldn't stand dental injections etc, that had to change quick on my diagnosis though seen as I had to inject myself for the rest of my life xx


----------



## Tallyhoo (Dec 2, 2020)

Great work @Darren85 !! It can be so hard but it will be worth it and once you get over those first few days it really does become a way of life. I used a great food plan if you're interested in finding out more, I can definitely send you some info on it.


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi @Darren85 great result on the HbA1c - keep it going!

Are you losing weight as well? Mine is in my signature but as an update 16 stone 2 lbs this morning


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 2, 2020)

Tallyhoo said:


> Great work @Darren85 !! It can be so hard but it will be worth it and once you get over those first few days it really does become a way of life. I used a great food plan if you're interested in finding out more, I can definitely send you some info on it.


Welcome to the forum!  Why not post some details of your food plan on the forum, then more people can benefit?


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tallyhoo said:


> Great work @Darren85 !! It can be so hard but it will be worth it and once you get over those first few days it really does become a way of life. I used a great food plan if you're interested in finding out more, I can definitely send you some info on it.


Please do ! Would appreciate this


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Hi @Darren85 great result on the HbA1c - keep it going!
> 
> Are you losing weight as well? Mine is in my signature but as an update 16 stone 2 lbs this morning


Not weighed myself yet as I didnt want to jinx it lol I will weigh myself Sunday when its been a full week on the plan.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 2, 2020)

Start really plain. None of that fancy stuff like chick peas. Just unpackaged plain food, unadulterated, protein and veg with eggs for breakfast, then take back the stuff you like one item at a time and test before and after. Only way to be sure I think. Good luck with your weigh in. 

I'm really good at giving advice. Shame I don't follow it myself.


----------



## Tallyhoo (Dec 2, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Please do ! Would appreciate this


Of course! How do I share it privately?!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 2, 2020)

Tallyhoo said:


> Of course! How do I share it privately?!


This is a public forum - why are you reluctant to share it publicly? 
I am afraid it makes you look like a scammer who has something to sell!
I hope this is not the case.


----------



## Perfect10 (Dec 2, 2020)

Well done on your result, certainly going in the right direction. There are lots of low carb recipes online, search keto recipes. I bought a recipe book that I now often use as has some great things in it.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 2, 2020)

Down to 68 is a fantastic achievement Darren, you are doing so well for such early days. The cravings will stop, honest. I'd promised myself a vanilla slice when I reached "healthy" BMI, but when I was in the bakers I just didn't want one! I also promised myself pie, chips and gravy when I get to my target weight. Well I'm just under half a stone away from that, but I no longer fancy it, so will celebrate with a double helping of nuts instead   It's amazing how your body recovers when you look after it. Keep going, you and your mrs are doing amazingly x


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone  ! That makes me feel much better Vonny thank you. End of day 4 and im doing ok, the new tablets the doc put me on are inside me so now im wondering if I will end up with any awful side affects! Hopefully not! Night everyone.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Woke up this morning feeling positive again, checked my BG and im 9.8 which is still too high but better than yesterday! 

Todays meal plan for Day 5 is

Full fat Greek yoghurt with berries walnut and linseed/flackseed measured. 

Full salad with ham cheese and cheese coleslaw.

Fresh cod fillets broccoli cauliflour and mushy peas!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 3, 2020)

Was that a "faster" fasting reading than your previous mornings? Ie did you take it before or just after you got out of bed or did you stick with your previous routine?
Might be wise to go steady on the mushy pea portion. Like chick peas and other legumes, they can cause a slow spike to your BG levels


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Woke up this morning feeling positive again, checked my BG and im 9.8 which is still too high but better than yesterday!
> 
> Todays meal plan for Day 5 is
> 
> ...


Was this the reading once you were up and about ? I suggest you do a forum search of Dawn Phenomenon. This morning on waking at 7am mine was 8.0, though looking a my libre graph I spent most of the night hovering at 6.0, but started to rise about 6am.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah it was once up and about i find it difficult to do it until im fully awake lol, but totally understand it could be slightly higher because of it. Next week I'm back in work then im up at like 4am


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Yeah it was once up and about i find it difficult to do it until im fully awake lol, but totally understand it could be slightly higher because of it. Next week I'm back in work then im up at like 4am


I also find the though following 2 hours after breakfast my levels are much more normal, 6.4 at 9.30 am.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Evening all, I enjoyed the mushies most please don't tell me this lol.  Im dieing to have a sneaky look at the scales but not doing until Sunday so its been a week ! 

BTW my new medication Canagliflozin does anyone have any info on it that might be useful? I've read online already but by god its making me pee a lot   

I've attached tonight's tea - please don't slate the peas lol lets see my BG tomorrow.


----------



## Docb (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks good mate.  Here is an idea... if you want to make a sauce to go with it, then when you have fried the mushrooms, add a slug of white wine to the pan, cook out the alcohol, season it, take it off the heat and stir in a dollop of creme fraise.  Pour over the fish or the chop or the steak or whatever.   Simple and very nice instant no carb sauce.

If you are worried about the calories then lose the mushy peas.  Can't undrstand why anybody would do that to a pea.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 4, 2020)

BG 14.1 this morning. Guess we know mushy peas arnt great for me now then !

Its all trial and error. That was as soon as I woke up this morning btw.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. It is worth trying a smaller portion another time. You shouldn't rule anything out after just one test because BG is influenced by other factors. 
Stress is a big one. My BG has been dropping dramatically through the night every night for weeks and I have been having to get it up to 12 before I go to bed to stop it dropping too low in the night or having to eat jelly babies to bring it up when it dropped too low. Yesterday I got stressed and my overnight graph shows that I was between 9 and 11 all night. Managing BG levels is a frustrating business sometimes! Feels great when you get it right though!


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 4, 2020)

Docb said:


> fried the mushrooms, add a slug of white wine to the pan, cook out the alcohol, season it, take it off the heat and stir in a dollop of creme fraise.


Even better is a slug of brandy and then flame it with a blow torch to burn off the alcohol - gorgeous!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks i will try the sauces sometime!   Trying to figure out whats causing the annoying spike in BG, maybe its having sweetner in my coffee? Just one candarel tho ? I feel shitty today, my stomach is gassy and uncomfortable. 

Ugh..


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 4, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> sweetner in my coffee? Just one candarel tho ? I feel shitty today, my stomach is gassy and uncomfortable.
> 
> Ugh..


I use candarel and have no problems with it. Which metformin are you on? If you're not on the modified release I would ask about it. It seems to have fewer side effects. I was lucky and my GP suggested we start on it and I had few problems


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2020)

Great to see how things are progressing for you @Darren85

I agree with @rebrascora - it’s important not to abandon things you love too soon. Having them less frequently... smaller portions... different time of day... just a different week(!) can provide different results.

I rarely condemn anything to the ‘never again’ list unless I really don’t enjoy it. Some things are frustratingly reliable with their BG upheaval which can take the shine off enjoying them, so they end up being rarer more occasional treats.

Variety is the spice of life and all that 

I’ll happily put things in the ’not worth the bother’ list if i don’t particularly enjoy them and they are generally difficult to manage BG-wise though!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Thanks i will try the sauces sometime!   Trying to figure out whats causing the annoying spike in BG, maybe its having sweetner in my coffee? Just one candarel tho ? I feel shitty today, my stomach is gassy and uncomfortable.
> 
> Ugh..


I don't use sweetners but some do find they spike levels, as with everything we are all differnt.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 4, 2020)

One Candarel is not going to spike you up more than a spoon of sugar that is for sure and a spoon of sugar should only raise your levels about 1.5 mmols, so I think it highly unlikely the sweetener is to blame.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi Everybody. I had a couple of days off the rails.  Stress with a remortgage going through having problems, causing me to just give up and eat sh*t!

Really annoyed with myself... but today is a clean slate. Its the end of my first full week and I've still lost 10 pounds in weight and the Mrs has lost 8 pounds in weight! Just feel like if I hadn't sabotaged myself Friday night and Saturday I could of been better.

Super disappointed with myself but hoping that by being up front and honest about it here and giving myself a shake im back on it without any more nonsense.

The great bit of news is in what I had I felt really sickly afterwards and wished I hadn't bothered.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 6, 2020)

I refer to it as falling off the wagon, I just aim to be on the wagon more than off. You have to remember it is a marathon not a sprint. I personally found I had work out what works for me and can maintain long term.


----------



## Perfect10 (Dec 6, 2020)

Well done on the 10lb weight loss though! That’s a really good start


----------



## Drummer (Dec 6, 2020)

Next time you want to schedule a pizza night look up 'fat head' pizza dough.
Some 'muggles' actually prefer it to bread dough - and it can be used for sausage rolls or filled slices too.


----------



## Perfect10 (Dec 6, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Next time you want to schedule a pizza night look up 'fat head' pizza dough.
> Some 'muggles' actually prefer it to bread dough - and it can be used for sausage rolls or filled slices too.


I’m definitely trying this!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok I will have a look at that thanks  ! I really crashed and burned.. bloody big Mc Donald's, a Just Eat pudding and Fresh bread with Lurgan and butter!!
I've been great all day today and fully on it. I wont slip up again - I'm due to get married next July which is another motivating factor.  Do I want to get married 24 stone + !


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 6, 2020)

My after meal reading for this evening  ! Really pleased with this best in months.


----------



## ColinUK (Dec 7, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the daily thread that a lot of us post our morning readings in?


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Colin, yes I did start to post there but I didn't really get a response or it was the same person responding as here anyway so I figured I would just keep my little feed going here. 

Even if its just me here it helps me to put things in writing and reconsider things, but everyone has been really supportive.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 7, 2020)

Congratulations Darren on your 10lb weight loss. That is a huge achievement! And well done to your partner too. 
Also a fantastic post prandial reading of 6.4. What did you have?
Those are two very significant improvements, so try to focus on those and not your indiscretion.

Most of us fall off the wagon from time to time to a greater or lesser extent. We are only human. I had a naughty Yorkshire pudding and *FOUR *roast potatoes yesterday. To be fair the fourth roastie was because I over estimated my insulin dose and was going too low. I felt rough afterwards and despite it being a big meal, I was ravenous at bedtime with my body crying out for more carbs and my BG was around the 10 mark all night, so won't be doing that again for a while. It just feels like it upsets my whole body rhythm.
The phrase "Diabetes has no memory" is often used here. If you had a bad day yesterday, just wipe the slate and start today afresh. You can't change what you did but you can try to learn from it and hopefully use it to motivate you to do better. 
Not seen you post a morning reading?? 
I went through a phase of not posting my morning readings when they weren't good because everyone else seemed to have such good control, but if everyone does that and only post their readings when they get good ones then it perpetuates the myth that everyone else's control is good and you are the only one "failing to get good results". I now try to post my results good or bad, every day and I learn from it. Good control comes from practice and experience and learning how your body responds. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2020)

I rarely post my results on the 7 day average, as I did mot always find comments on my levels helpful. Also a few years ago any slight flow away from thread was frowned upon. Though now it seems to be more a chit chat.
For me it is what ever you feel comfortable with!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks so much for the lovely responses.  I am back at work so was up at 4am today so I didn't do my blood check if im honest  im low on strips although I did order a pack of 50 and they should be here any day! 

I've been brilliant today - my usual breakfast, salad with ham and boiled egg for lunch in work and chicken with roast veg (courgette, peppers, onion, tomato) and im feeling ok.  I will check my blood with my last strip in 30 minutes which will be an after dinner reading.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 7, 2020)

Sounds like you had a great day food wise. Well done! Especially when you were back to work which can make things more difficult. Excited to see your reading later.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 7, 2020)

So 2 hours after evening meal and 40 minutes after 4 pickled gherkins and a slice of cheese im 7.9 .  No more strips now until they arrive.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 8, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Hi Colin, yes I did start to post there but I didn't really get a response or it was the same person responding as here anyway so I figured I would just keep my little feed going here.
> 
> Even if its just me here it helps me to put things in writing and reconsider things, but everyone has been really supportive.


You are off to a great start and I hope I can be of help in keeping you on track and also in helping you feel that this is the start of a fun adventure in enjoying your food rather than the end of enjoying eating yummy food.

This is one of my early images showing some of the new food choices I introduced so I could start making yummy food that kept me feeling I was getting treats while not sending my blood sugar levels up like a rocket.






Underneath is a picture of a loaf of bread made in my bread machine - that is only around 2g of carb per slice (less if you cut it thinly) and tastes brilliant.  So you can have toast with your breakfast - I like a good portion of bacon and eggs with mine - which means a great breakfast with only about three grammes of carbs - maybe 6-ish if you have half a tomato as well.





Flax seed bread loaf. Around 2g carbs per slice!

Below are sandwiches I made with another very low carb home made bread - I love cream cheese and cucumber.





Here's the link to my Facebook page - I hope it will be of help and inspiration to you.

The Naughty Diabetic's Dream Come True.





__ https://www.facebook.com/DiabeticDreamComeTrue/photos/a.101017291263306/421743905857308


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks i will check that out ! Just home from work, its been a long day ! Checked my BG and its 7.2 which im ok with since I've been working hard with a couple of brews thrown in today. 
 Day off tomorrow ! Im at that point I was last week where I'm craving stuff (day 4) but this time feel much stronger to deny !


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, how has your day been today ? Hope your all OK. 

I've had another good day. Yoghurt & berries for breakfast, salad and cooked meat for lunch and spaghetti with cabbage for dinner. BG seems to be really good today, if only every day read this !


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 9, 2020)

WOOHOO! You got a 5!!! Congratulations!
Hope you are suitably proud of yourself. Well done!


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ha ha thank you! I am very proud of that, considering I was 22.6 2 weeks ago! Just trying to take every day by its own merit, if I do slip up, forget it the next and be as good as possible. Just doing that is a massive difference. 

I've lost 4 inches off my waist! 4 inches !


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 9, 2020)

Blooming heck! 4 inches!!! 
Hate to be naughty but is that man inches or by the tape measure??? Sorry, I am having a party for one here and there has been a little alcohol and lots of 70s and 80s music involved so I am not as well behaved as I might normally be. That is really amazing though.... even if it is man inches!  
Sometimes you see progress with the tape measure when you don't see it with the scales, but you are seeing huge progress with both! I hope you feel better physically for it too.


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ha ha Cheeky !  Definitely tape measure inches, I could tell because my belt has gone from one end to half way down the other ! Im sure it won't happen that extreme every week but its great to notice a bit of a difference !

Enjoy your evening, I wont lie im rather jealous but I am up at 3.45am for work lol


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 9, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Ha ha thank you! I am very proud of that, considering I was 22.6 2 weeks ago! Just trying to take every day by its own merit, if I do slip up, forget it the next and be as good as possible. Just doing that is a massive difference.
> 
> I've lost 4 inches off my waist! 4 inches !


Great news.  You are doing so well!!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 9, 2020)

Hiya @Darren85. Just wanted to say “Wow! You’re doing really well. Good for you.”


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2020)

Ooooh - so is it party time in January when you celebrate by buying a smaller belt than?

Glad the BG is still descending and pleased to hear you're still keeping your keks up !


----------



## Darren85 (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning everyone, thank you! It feels really motivational to get a pat on the back i wont lie ! 

An hour into work ive had my healthy yoghurt breakfast, got my packed lunch today of a very small apple, salad, ham cheese boiled egg and just for a treat a cheese triangle to dip my cucumber into lol. Going to try to drink more today, I realised yesterday I only drink about 500ml !


----------



## ColinUK (Dec 10, 2020)

You’re doing really well!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 10, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Morning everyone, thank you! It feels really motivational to get a pat on the back i wont lie !
> 
> An hour into work ive had my healthy yoghurt breakfast, got my packed lunch today of a very small apple, salad, ham cheese boiled egg and just for a treat a cheese triangle to dip my cucumber into lol. Going to try to drink more today, I realised yesterday I only drink about 500ml !


Well done spotting the drinking issue.  That is one of my downfalls - not drinking enough.  I found it makes a big difference to my sugar levels if I drink plenty of non-sugar drinks.


----------



## Shells2909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Darren85 said:


> Morning everyone, thank you! It feels really motivational to get a pat on the back i wont lie !
> 
> An hour into work ive had my healthy yoghurt breakfast, got my packed lunch today of a very small apple, salad, ham cheese boiled egg and just for a treat a cheese triangle to dip my cucumber into lol. Going to try to drink more today, I realised yesterday I only drink about 500ml !


Darren I'm following your posts (not in a psycho stalker type way honest) but I'm new to T2 too and really interested to see what you're eating and your BG levels. 
You are doing so well!!!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 13, 2020)

I was just thinking it has been a few days since you posted anything. Hope you are OK??


----------

